# Here you go BA.....pictures of the ASA pro range today,



## alligood729 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a couple from today....it's hothothot..I know it's hot at home too. 105 today, 104 tomorrow...but I shoot at 8am tomorrow and 7:30 Sunday. I'll get some more pictures tomorrow..


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 5, 2011)

Is that Blake in the first pic, he is my hero


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 6, 2011)

nice pic's..keep 'em coming for us homies, lol


----------



## red1691 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the photos, Drink plenty of water and gatorade and try to stay cool.


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 6, 2011)

yup! nice aligood...i posted a link to this pg.....keep the pics coming...


----------



## badcompany (Aug 6, 2011)

At least they are in the shade down in the woods. Its rough up on top in the short pines.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 6, 2011)

*A few more.....*

Congratulations to Hunter, Haven, Kailey, and Corey, Mitchell and Jerry! Five shooters of the year, Haven for the East, Hunter for East/West, Corey for East/West, Mitchell Irvin,and Jerry Carter, and Kailey for Rookie of the year in Womens Pro! 

The shoot down was one of the best I have seen yet. Came down to Levi Morgan, and Jamey Jameson. Just met Jamey at 12Point's range a week or so ago, and actually had not heard his name before. Went into the shootdown tied with Levi, they were the last two standing for the final arrow. Levi popped a 14 to force Jamey to shoot a 12 to stay tied. Jamey calmly (right..we saw you!) stuck his own 14 to end it right there. Two amazing shots...


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 7, 2011)

donnie sperin in 1st place after saturday's shooting..our state champ, hunter class (pins).  stay tough, donnie.  larry painter is right there, too.  jonathan clark is in 2nd in young adult, just a couple of points out.  go jonathan  aka clark


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats an great showing from our Georgia gang. Awesome job kicking foam butt !


----------

